# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Враджендра Кумару прабху >  Почему не достаточно просто осознать, что я часть Бога и раскаяться

## Сергей 2016

Харе Кришна! Враджендра Кумар прабху, разъясните пожалуйста. Мы - души, являемся частичками самого Господа, качественно тождественны ему, т.е. УЖЕ обладаем всеми божественными качествами. Мы отождествили себя с телом, именем, национальностью, и т.д. и имеем набор совсем не божественных качеств характера, которые «записаны» в нашем тонком теле, которое тоже является частью материального мира и причиной нашего здесь заточения. Вопрос: Если мы можем разотождествить себя с материальным телом и умом, т.е. осознали себя частичкой Бога, зачем тогда работать над тем «своим» собой, тем материальным проявлением, менять ложное Эго, развивать в нем все качества святой личности,  ведь Я - и так уже Божественная искра и все Мои желания изначально чисты, а качества такие же как у самой Верховной личности? Только чтобы в будущем получить очередное более лучшее тело?  В чем смысл затеи? Почему изначально чистая джива прилепляется к тонкому материальному телу, почему не достаточно просто осознать, что я часть Бога и раскаяться, чтобы освободиться навсегда из плена материального бытия и вернуться в духовный мир, зачем столько жизней подряд надо развивать в себе эти 26 качеств святой личности? Ведь я – это Я – частичка Бога, вечная чистая любящая душа,  а Эго с набором черт характера – это материальная субстанция, почему Я – должно нести ответственность за его неправедное поведение, «отбывать срок» вместе с ним здесь, в материальном мире?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> почему Я – должно нести ответственность за его неправедное поведение, «отбывать срок» вместе с ним здесь, в материальном мире?


Мы не несем ответственность за ложное эго. Мы несем ответственность за свои греховные желания, которые и явились причной проявления ложного эго. Не путайте причину со следствием. 
Что касается раскаяния, оно не является частью практики бхакти. Это часть нашего осознания, но осознание того, что я частица Бога должно проявиться в конкретных действиях - в преданном служении Ему. 




> зачем столько жизней подряд надо развивать в себе эти 26 качеств святой личности?


Мы не занимаемся развитием этих качеств отдельно от служения Кришне. Мы просто стараемся бескорыстно служить Кришне, и по мере очищения от материальных мотивов эти качества проявляются. Качества уже есть в душе, но душа покрыта гунами из-за материальных желаний души. Как только мы изменили свои желания на духовные, все остальное проявляется естественным образом.

----------


## Сергей 2016

Спасибо! Харе Кришна!

----------

